# Problème installation Windows 10 Bootcamp



## TheBlackVlvt (16 Février 2016)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai créé ce compte et vous fait part de mon problème en dernier recours... Je suis actuellement sur un Macbook Air 13' de début 2014, sous El Capitan (10.11.3) 

J'ai besoin pour mon travail d'utiliser Windows, je me suis donc tournée vers Bootcamp afin d'installer Windows 10. Tout s'est très bien passé malgré les longues heures d'attente. 

Mais voilà, je me retrouve maintenant confrontée à un problème lors de l'installation définitive de Windows 10. Lorsque je suis au moment de choisir la partition sur laquelle sera installée Windows, ce message s'affiche : 
"Windows a détecté que la partition système EFI est formatée en NTFS. Formatez la partition système EFI en FAT32, puis redémarrez l'installation." 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'essaie depuis ce matin de mettre Windows sur mon Mac et je n'y arrive pas. Apple n'a même pas su répondre à mon problème, ils ne comprennent pas ce que je leur raconte (et à vrai dire, je ne comprend pas plus qu'eux ce message d'erreur). 

Svp, pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## Sadana (17 Février 2016)

Salut !
Je ne sais pas si c'est comme pour moi quand j'ai essayé d'installer Windows 7, mais si oui tu as une option "formater" vers le bas de la fenêtre où on te demande de choisir une partition.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2016)

TheBlackVlvt a dit:


> Mais voilà, je me retrouve maintenant confrontée à un problème lors de l'installation définitive de Windows 10. Lorsque je suis au moment de choisir la partition sur laquelle sera installée Windows, ce message s'affiche :
> "Windows a détecté que la partition système EFI est formatée en NTFS. Formatez la partition système EFI en FAT32, puis redémarrez l'installation."


Lors du lancement de Boot Camp, c'est ce dernier qui formate en FAT32 la partition temporaire qui servira pour la future installation de Windows. Donc, on ne formate jamais avant une partition, comme tu peux le constater c'est l'échec.

Le formatage en NTFS se fera depuis l'installeur de Windows au moment ou il le faudra. Pour le moment, relance Boot Camp, supprime la partition et recommence. Attention, surtout pas d'effacement avec l'Utilitaire de disque, sinon tu auras de gros problèmes.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2016)

Sadana a dit:


> Salut !
> Je ne sais pas si c'est comme pour moi quand j'ai essayé d'installer Windows 7, mais si oui tu as une option "formater" vers le bas de la fenêtre où on te demande de choisir une partition.


Relis son message, cette partition est déjà formatée en NTFS et Boot Camp informe qu'il ne peut pas préparer la partition temporaire en FAT32.


----------



## NestorK (18 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Relis son message, cette partition est déjà formatée en NTFS et Boot Camp informe qu'il ne peut pas préparer la partition temporaire en FAT32.



Il me semble que le message vient bien du côté l'installateur de Windows depuis le bios émulé par Bootcamp, non ? Comme le dit Sadana, j'aurais eu tendance à reformater simplement depuis l'installateur. Au point où il en est...

Au pire, une chose toute bête : efface ta partition bootcamp depuis l'assistant et relance le processus, tout simplement.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2016)

En effet, sur le fond ce n'est pas clair.

Dans l'ordre, Boot Camp lancé proposera de créer une partition ou l'on choisira la taille. Une fois validé, Boot Camp préparera une partition temporaire en FAT32, celui-ci proposera de télécharger les pilotes sur un support, puis demandera selon les versions de Boot Camp ou se trouve le fichier .iso ou DVD ou clé USB.

Une fois toutes ces conditions réunies, l'installateur de Windows s'affichera avec son installation classique et à un moment donné, il faudra en effet formater en NTFS la partition Boot Camp pour que l'installation se déroule proprement. Sorti de là, tout le reste échouera.


----------

